# Wearing a Belt with Outfits



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

If you're talking hardcore traditional, then yeah. Maybe if you were riding at a A hunter barn or something. It does give a cleaner look, assuming the rest of the outfit is in line. Practically, it doesn't really matter. I only wear my belts when riding in clinics or shows. Just have clean, fitting breeches, clean boots a shirt with sleeves, and black gloves and 90% of the time it's fine.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I wouldn't wear one in lessons, if that's what you mean. It's just one more thing to remember, and I'm thinking that on the off chance you fell on the buckle it might hurt. Of course, this is coming from me -- I wear street clothes for riding.

For sure it looks nicer, though.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

If you plan on showing at all, a belt is needed to finish off the look. So, while you can go either way in a home setting and especially if it is bothering you, getting into the habit of wearing a belt becomes one less thing to be distracted about when showing.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

I don't wear one unless I'm showing or, in theory, going to a clinic where presentation matters.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

This is meant to be facetious, but do people who worry what to wear at the barn actually interact with horses? Even a moderately affectionate horse will render you hairy, grimy, and slobbery in no time - especially one that has discovered the red clover...


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

mmshiro, there is a difference between worrying what to wear and worrying whether you will make it out of the barn in the same condition you arrived. I know many that agonize over what to wear to keep up appearances and few that truly care about staying in the same condition they arrive in. They actually tend to relish the attention, dirt, grime and dishevelment that comes from interacting with the ponies. 



OP wear a belt or not. If your pants are too big then yes it is a necessity in my book. If they aren't then as someone pointed out getting in the habit is one less distraction and worry at a show. If my top covers my loops I don't which is what happens when I ride lately. My child and the older nephew wear tshirts untucked for lessons and no belt. The younger nephew wears a belt though he doesn't at any other time (like church) which I think is just the perverse nature of some teens. All of us have belts that are relatively thin with small buckles that aren't an irritation or focal point.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

I think in pony club you're required to have a belt. I think the logic behind it is if you're out on a long ride and your stirrup leather breaks you can rig something up with your belt. 


But for lessons at a low key barn? Don't bother. Unless it's super cute. (If you want to spend an excessive amount of money on really cute belts check out C4 belts)


----------



## Finalcanter (Apr 15, 2013)

I wear my (equestrian only) belts so..

-I can attach my phone clip to it 

-I like the style, and belts can add to an outfit, especially if it has color

-Sometimes my breeches slip a bit when I jump or two point or my shirt might untuck

On days where I just want to relax- and just hang out/not ride- I might not wear a belt because my shirt will be not tucked so it wouldn't matter.


----------



## Filou (Jan 16, 2014)

For starting out taking lessons I wouldn't bother. 

If you were schooling a horse for someone else, at a clinic, show, or just in general want to have a certain appearance at the barn then go for it!

Some days I go all mismatched and wear street clothes, usually I hope no one important is there, or I go at a time when I know there won't be a lot of people. If I'm trying to impress someone then yes! I will wear a nice button shirt at least and maybe a belt. My horse stays clean and stays out of my bubble so I never need to worry about slobber marks or anything, even right after he finishes eating he's still clean! Not all barns and horses are created equally in how clean they stay!


----------



## lassothemoon (Jul 10, 2019)

Thanks everyone for the responses! I'm always curious to why we do certain things vs. just spending extra $$ for the heck of it. 

Although I am very quickly seeing how much extra money I am already spending and i'm sure that will only increase with time...


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I wear a belt trail riding so I can hang my multi-tool on it. That sounds so safety-first and proactive but if you fall off on your butt it makes a big rectangular bruise. Guess how I know this.


----------



## Finalcanter (Apr 15, 2013)

Spending extra money? Not too much for me. Yeah some belts (mostly in horse related stores) cost a shiny penny, but most of my nicest looking belts are....from target. Under $16 at most. Seriously- that store has some really nice belts. That's my go to place for belts.


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

If I don't wear a belt, I will be dealing with escaping pants. But, I also ride in jeans, and men's jeans at that (being a man ) so ymmv. 



One of the kids at the barn got a belt from a tack shop but it looks pretty much the same as a military surplus web/ratchet belt, just with embroidery on it. (those used to be my favorite style as they were cheap and very, very adjustable.)


----------



## laurenparris (Jul 25, 2019)

I never wore a belt when just training/practicing. I always wore a Kerrits type breech (sort of like leggings, less like traditional breeches) and a t-shirt. The only time I whipped out my traditional breeches and belt was at clinics and shows. I used to ride in hunters, dressage, jumpers, and eventing.


----------

